# Digicam underRs.6K



## deepakprabhakaran (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, guys tell me if there any digicam with atleast 3 megapixels and
underRs.6K


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 6, 2005)

how many threads ru going to start on a same topic??


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 6, 2005)

Please continue here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15759


----------

